# US Doctor looking for work in UK



## itrivedi (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi All,
I am an MD from USA (Michigan) and recently finished my residency in Internal Medicine (from a well-established university hospital in USA). I finished my American Board of Internal Medicine certification exam and am waiting to find out the result. 

I want to work in UK as a doctor. Up until 2 months ago, certification from the American Board of Internal Medicine was counted as a "acceptable post graduate qualification" for registration with GMC. However, that is not the case anymore (sadly!). 

Any tips on how to go about this in the most efficient (time/cost) manner possible?

Any suggestions/stories/advice will be appreciated and welcome.

Thank you,


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

You will probably get better results if you post this in the Britain Forum.


----------



## davepeds (May 23, 2013)

Hi there - I was wondering if you have heard anything more on this matter. The forum search feature is not especially robust.


----------

